# Hanging up a Tandem



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it ok to hang a tandem bike on the rear wheel ? I do the same for my road bikes, just checking- I assume it's ok, I just purchased a Trek T1000.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

go for it. no problem at all.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I've been hanging mine from one hook on the ceiling for ten years no problems.


----------

